# My NUBM44-81 450nm 8 Watt Laser with Home Made Beam Expander "Thor's Hammer" !



## Accutronitis (Oct 15, 2017)

*My NUBM44-81 450nm 8 Watt Laser with Home Made Beam Expander "Thor's Hammer" !*

It's done ! It has the latest NUBM44 diode which now is the NUBM44-81 which some people have reported showed a output of 8+ watts on their calibrated LPM's !

I haven't tested my yet so the actual output after the optics is unknown but no doubt there will be some power loss associated when optics are involved but how much very much depends on the quality of the optics used and i used the very best i could find so the losses should be minimal...

Here is my newest laser "Thor's Hammer" !
























This is a little about it and what it can do.....


----------



## SSHunter (Nov 12, 2017)

*Re: My NUBM44-81 450nm 8 Watt Laser with Home Made Beam Expander "Thor's Hammer" !*

I am new to this forum but wow!


----------



## The_Driver (Mar 5, 2018)

*Re: My NUBM44-81 450nm 8 Watt Laser with Home Made Beam Expander "Thor's Hammer" !*

Very, very nice!
Could you maybe post some beamshots? Maybe also ones a bit further away from the light? 

Also, you could try shining it at some phosphor (an LED for example). 8W will create a ton of white light with a very high luminance. JUst make sure that there is nothing reflective near the target.


----------



## see level (Mar 17, 2018)

*Re: My NUBM44-81 450nm 8 Watt Laser with Home Made Beam Expander "Thor's Hammer" !*

Nice laser. How far can the laser beam go?


----------



## Accutronitis (Apr 5, 2018)

*Re: My NUBM44-81 450nm 8 Watt Laser with Home Made Beam Expander "Thor's Hammer" !*



see level said:


> Nice laser. How far can the laser beam go?


The beam will diverge and will keep going until it hits something or something gets in its way...


----------



## Accutronitis (Jul 27, 2018)

*Testing My NUBM44-81 V2 450nm "Thor's Hammer" with a Hyperion Argentum 20 Watt LPM..*

On my latest round of testing my NUBM44-81 V2 450nm "Thor's Hammer" with my fairly new Hyperion Argentum 20 Watt Laser Power Meter and I got some surprising results, I repeated all three tests three times each to make sure it was no fluke..

The NUBM44-81 V2 450nm diode was supplied by DTR and came in a 25mm copper module which had a preset amperage laser diode driver installed so I don't know what amperage the driver was set at but I believe he sets these diodes at 4.5 Amps...


The first test was with the collimating G-2 lens only which gave an output of 9226.572 mW !

The next test was with the collimating G-2 lens and a pair of Tomorrow’s System Opt Lasers brand Cylindrical lenses with a 6X magnification which gave an output of 8690.360 mW !!

The last test was with the collimating G-2 lens and a pair of Tomorrow’s System Opt Lasers brand Cylindrical lenses with a 6X magnification and then a Sanwu Lasers X3 Beam Expander which gave an output of an amazing 8480.995 mW !!!


The newer NUBM44-81 V2 450nm diode is without a doubt the single most powerful multimode diode that you can buy, For now anyways...


----------



## The_Driver (Jul 27, 2018)

*Re: Testing My NUBM44-81 V2 450nm "Thor's Hammer" with a Hyperion Argentum 20 Watt LP*

Why do you start a new thread everytime?


----------



## archimedes (Jul 27, 2018)

*Re: My NUBM44-81 450nm 8 Watt Laser with Home Made Beam Expander "Thor's Hammer" !*



The_Driver said:


> Why do you start a new thread everytime?


... threads merged ...


----------



## Accutronitis (Aug 2, 2018)

*Re: My NUBM44-81 450nm 8 Watt Laser with Home Made Beam Expander "Thor's Hammer" !*

Here is a test I did today with a brand new collimating G-2 lens because the old one was a little scratched up and a pair of Tomorrow’s System Opt Lasers brand Cylindrical lenses with a 6X magnification and then a Sanwu Lasers X3 Beam Expander an output of 9260.223mW !
And a picture... 

[url=https://postimg.cc/image/e1e8sf849/]

[/URL]

Then I tested my laser with a 2W M462 462nm diode, I'm using a 3 element collimating lens with that laser and I got 1609.469mW which seems about right...


----------



## Accutronitis (Aug 2, 2018)

*Re: My NUBM44-81 450nm 8 Watt Laser with Home Made Beam Expander "Thor's Hammer" !*

I'm not using my homemade long-range beam expander, for now, I've got my Sanwu Lasers X3 Beam Expander on the "hammer" and I've got a much better detachable stand for it...


----------



## Accutronitis (Aug 3, 2018)

*Re: My NUBM44-81 450nm 8 Watt Laser with Home Made Beam Expander "Thor's Hammer" !*

One more test with all the corrected optics with the collimating G-2 lens and a pair of Tomorrow’s System Opt Lasers brand Cylindrical lenses with a 6X magnification and then a Sanwu Lasers X3 Beam Expander which gave an output of 9063.696 mW !


----------



## Accutronitis (Aug 3, 2018)

*Re: My NUBM44-81 450nm 8 Watt Laser with Home Made Beam Expander "Thor's Hammer" !*

After letting the laser cool down all the way and retesting with the collimating G-2 lens and a pair of Tomorrow’s System Opt Lasers brand Cylindrical lenses with a 6X magnification and then a Sanwu Lasers X3 Beam Expander which gave an output of every test is right at 9 Watts, Here's one more...


----------



## Accutronitis (Aug 10, 2018)

*Re: Testing My NUBM44-81 V2 450nm "Thor's Hammer" with a Hyperion Argentum 20 Watt LP*



The_Driver said:


> Why do you start a new thread everytime?


It's not like there is an overabundance of threads being created in this forum...


----------



## Accutronitis (Sep 1, 2018)

*Re: Testing My NUBM44-81 V2 450nm "Thor's Hammer" with a Hyperion Argentum 20 Watt LP*

I fig out my LPM is reading to high but it can be easily re-calibrated by me, I fig out how to change the calibration and I'm just waiting to hear back from the maker the best procedure for the re-cal...

see how smoothly things are where there are no neg reppers around, Nice and peaceful...


----------



## wizardg (Sep 3, 2018)

*Re: Testing My NUBM44-81 V2 450nm "Thor's Hammer" with a Hyperion Argentum 20 Watt LP*

The peak power reading is pretty meaningless with thermopile meters. What is the average power reading?


----------



## Accutronitis (Sep 4, 2018)

*Re: Testing My NUBM44-81 V2 450nm "Thor's Hammer" with a Hyperion Argentum 20 Watt LP*

I've received the re-calibration procedure and I'll know more after that is done...


----------

